# another project (in 3 or 4 posts)



## science

1.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor (op. 111)
2.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
3.	Schubert: String Quintet in C (D 956)
4.	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
5.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
6.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor
7.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 (op. 131) 
8.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E (op. 109)
9.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor (op. 18) 
10.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor (K. 626)
11.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G (op. 58) 
12.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor (K. 550)
13.	Mahler: Symphony #2, "Resurrection"
14.	Bach: Goldberg Variations (BWV 988)
15.	Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat (op. 20)
16.	Dvorák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World" (op. 95, B. 178) 
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor (op. 132)
18.	Lutoslawski: Symphony #3
19.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor (op. 30)
20.	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D (op. 35)
21.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
22.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B (op. 8)
23.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B flat (D. 960)
24.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat "Eroica" (op. 55) 
25.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor (op. 93)
26.	Stravinsky: The Firebird
27.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor (op. 125)
28.	Chopin: Nocturnes
29.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor (op. 34)
30.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat (op. 44)
31.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor (K. 466)
32.	Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet (op. 64)
33.	Schubert: Winterreise (op. 89, D 911)
34.	Bach: Cello Suite #5 in C minor (BWV 1011)
35.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater 
36.	Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3
37.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour le fin du temps
38.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (op. 35)
39.	Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat (op. 40)
40.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A (K 581)
41.	Debussy: La mer, trois esquisses symphoniques pour orchestre
42.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A (op. 92)
43.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B flat minor (op. 23)
44.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor (op. 98)
45.	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A (op. 82)
46.	Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
47.	Stravinsky: Petrushka
48.	Debussy: String Quartet in G minor (op. 10)
49.	Adams: Nixon in China
50.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
51.	Schubert: Symphony 8 in B minor, "Unfinished" (D759)
52.	Brahms: A German Requiem (op. 45)
53.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D (op. 77)
54.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier" (op. 106)
55.	Haydn: Piano Sonata in E flat (Hob XVI.52)
56.	Berg: Violin Concerto
57.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor (op. 15)
58.	Mozart: Don Giovanni
59.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C (op. 26)
60.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor (op. 68)
61.	Smetana: Má Vlast 
62.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta (Sz. 106)
63.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet
64.	Gorecki: Symphony #3
65.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A flat (op. 110)
66.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
67.	Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro (K. 492)
68.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden" (D.810)
69.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A (D.959)
70.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F (op. 135)
71.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B flat
72.	Ligeti: Horn Trio
73.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor (op. 57)
74.	Bach: Violin Partita #2 (Chaconne in d) (BWV 1004)
75.	Stravinsky: Agon
76.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D (op. 61)
77.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G 
78.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E flat minor (op. 111)
79.	Mahler: Symphony #5
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" (BWV 82)
81.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor (op. 26)
82.	Barber: Piano Concerto (op. 38)
83.	Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
84.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A (Sz. 125)
85.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B flat (op. 130) with Grosse Fuge (op. 133)
86.	Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout" (D. 667)
87.	Haydn: String Quartet in C "Emperor" (op. 76.3)
88.	Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timani and Strings in G minor
89.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
90.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
91.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
92.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, "Ghost" 
93.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C "Jupiter" (K. 551)
94.	Bach: Concerto for 2 violins, strings & continuo in D minor (BWV 1043)
95.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for harp, strings, flute & clarinet 
96.	Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F "Razumovsky #1" (op. 59.1)
97.	Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
98.	Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B minor (op. 104)
99.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor (op. 54)
100.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands (D. 940)
101.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D (op. 123)
102.	R.Strauss: Four Last Songs 
103.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
104.	Dvorák: Symphony #7 in D minor (op. 70)
105.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor (op. 38)
106.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C "Waldstein" (op. 56)
107.	Tallis: Spem in Alium
108.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E flat (op. 107)
109.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor (BWV 1060)
110.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G (op. 78)
111.	Borodin: String Quartet #2
112.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E flat (op. 82)
113.	Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht / Transfigured Night (op. 4)
114.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral" (op. 68)
115.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat (op. 47)
116.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto in A minor (op. 99)
117.	Haydn: String Quartet in D minor "Quinten" or "Fifths" (op. 76.2)
118.	Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor (K 427)
119.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor (op. 47)
120.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
121.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (op. 43)
122.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C "Great" (D 944)
123.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E flat (op. 127)
124.	Mahler: Symphony #9
125.	Britten: War Requiem (op. 66)
126.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor (op. 16)
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Nørgård: Symphony #3
129.	Respighi: The Pines of Rome
130.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 "Organ" in C minor (op. 78)
131.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E flat "Harp" (op. 74)
132.	Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
133.	Chopin: 24 Preludes (op. 28)
134.	Mahler: Symphony #4
135.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor (op. 129)
136.	Barber: Violin Concerto (op. 14)
137.	Beethoven: String Quartet #9 "Rasumovsky #3" in C (op. 59.3)
138.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat "Archduke" (Op. 97)
139.	Rossini: Stabat Mater
140.	Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2 in A (op. 81)
141.	Mahler: Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand" in E flat
142.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor "Serioso" (op. 95)
143.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B flat (op. 99, D 898)
144.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
145.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
146.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor (op. 64)
147.	Dvorák: String Quartet #12 in F, "American" (op. 96)
148.	Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion
149.	Bach: Trio Sonatas for Organ (BWV 525-530)
150.	Debussy: Nocturnes
151.	Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor "Razumovsky #2" (op. 59.2)
152.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
153.	Bartok: Piano Concerto #1
154.	Strauss: Metamophosen
155.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D (op. 19)
156.	Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A (op. 141)
157.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
158.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C "Elvira Madigan" (K 467)
159.	Janácek: Sinfonietta
160.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E flat, op. 100
161.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E flat "Les Adieux" (op. 81a)
162.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A
163.	Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A (op. 69)
164.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor 
165.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in A "Dissonance" (K 465)
166.	Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes (op. 33a)
167.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
168.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A (op. 101)
169.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G (D 887)
170.	Falla: Harpsichord Concerto
171.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
172.	Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4 (HWV 289-294)
173.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
174.	Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler 
175.	Verdi: Otello
176.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E flat (K 364)
177.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
178.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, "Appassionata" (op. 57)
179.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion
180.	Rebel: Les élémens
181.	Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (op. 45)
182.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor (op. 67)
183.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety"
184.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E flat (S. 124)
185.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique" (op. 74)
186.	Vaughan-Williams: Job: A Masque for Dancing
187.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E flat, "Emperor" (op. 73)
188.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor (op. 37)
189.	Debussy: Préludes
190.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G (op. 36)
191.	Copland: El Salón México
192.	Poulenc: Sonata for Flute and Piano
193.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A (K 488)
194.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat (op. 83)
195.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor (op. 64)
196.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
197.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E flat minor (op. 144)
198.	Albéniz: Suite española (op. 47)
199.	Biber: Rosary Sonatas
200.	Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus


----------



## science

201.	Harrison: Piano Concerto 
202.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian" (op. 90)
203.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
204.	Schubert: Fantasy in C, "Wanderer" (op. 15, D 760)
205.	Hovhaness: Symphony #50, "Mt. St. Helens" (op. 360)
206.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor (op. 11)
207.	Glazunov: The Seasons (op. 67)
208.	Debussy: Images pour orchestre 
209.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A "Turkish" (K 219)
210.	W. Schumann: Violin Concerto
211.	Allegri: Miserere
212.	Elgar: Symphony #1 in A flat (op. 55)
213.	Dvorak: Piano Trio #4 in E minor "Dumky"
214.	Haydn: Mass in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass" (Hob. XXII.11)
215.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" (op. 25)
216.	Schumann: Fantasie in C (op. 17)
217.	Adams: Shaker Loops
218.	Nielsen: Aladdin Suite
219.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
220.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor (op. 49)
221.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor
222.	Milhaud: La Création du monde
223.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K.515
224.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C (op. 15)
225.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A "Turkish" (K 331)
226.	Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
227.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
228.	Debussy: Études pour piano
229.	Faure: Requiem in D minor (op. 48)
230.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
231.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F (op. 90)
232.	Carter: Quintet for Piano & Strings (1997)
233.	Vivaldi: Four Seasons
234.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
235.	Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1 (op. 10)
236.	Walton: Symphony #1 in B flat minor
237.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor (op. 13)
238.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
239.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C (K 503)
240.	Bartók: String Quartet #5 (Sz. 102)
241.	Berlioz: Les nuits d'été (op. 7)
242.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn (op. 56a)
243.	Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
244.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
245.	Chopin: Fantasie in F minor (op. 49)
246.	Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 (op. 35)
247.	Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor (op. 10)
248.	Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
249.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor
250.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
251.	Verdi: Il Trovatore
252.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 "Moonlight" in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2
253.	Finzi : Clarinet Concerto
254.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
255.	Villa-Lobos: Choros #8
256.	Bartok: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
257.	Berg: Three Orchestral Pieces
258.	Davies: Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise
259.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
260.	Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace
261.	Abel: Drexel Manuscript
262.	Beethoven: String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18.1
263.	Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony
264.	Bach: The Art of Fugue
265.	Dutilleux: Second Symphony
266.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque #2
267.	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
268.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 
269.	Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
270.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit 
271.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
272.	Puccini: Tosca
273.	Strauss: Tod und Verklärung 
274.	Monteverdi: Vespers
275.	Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition
276.	Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat 
277.	Rochberg: Concord Quartets
278.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
279.	Shostakovich : Piano Concerto No.2 in F
280.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
281.	Suk: Fantastic Scherzo
282.	Stockhausen: Gruppen 
283.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 
284.	Schubert: Quartettsatz in C minor
285.	Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N., Op.7
286.	Varèse: Amériques
287.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5
288.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
289.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
290.	Schubert: Impromptus
291.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
292.	Ravel: La Valse 
293.	Varèse: Ionisation
294.	Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
295.	Webern: Symphony, op. 21
296.	Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803
297.	Kurtág: Kafka Fragments
298.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
299.	Handel: Messiah
300.	Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
301.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
302.	Xenakis: Mists
303.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
304.	Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
305.	Bach: A Musical Offering
306.	Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind"
307.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
308.	Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata
309.	Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Etoiles
310.	Bruckner: Symphony #7
311.	Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto
312.	Handel: Coronation Anthems
313.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
314.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C major, Hoboken 1/82
315.	Paderewski: Piano Concerto
316.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
317.	Stravinsky: Les Noces
318.	J. Strauss: Kaizer-Waltzer, Op. 437
319.	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat Major, Op. 83
320.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
321.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
322.	Pergolesi: Stabat mater
323.	Verdi: La Traviata
324.	Mahler: Symphony #6
325.	Haydn: The Creation
326.	Wagner: Götterdämmerung
327.	Rachmaninov: Vespers
328.	Lutoslawski: Musique Funèbre (In Memoriam Bela Bartok)
329.	Zelenka: Trio Sonata #2 in G Minor, ZWV 181
330.	Mendelssohn: A midsummer night's dream (incidental music)
331.	Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte
332.	Puccini: La Boheme
333.	Schnittke: String Quartet #2
334.	Scriabin: Prometheus, Poem of Fire
335.	Holst: The Planets
336.	R. Strauss: Salome
337.	Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto in B flat
338.	Ravel : Bolero
339.	Reich: Drumming
340.	Berg: Piano Sonata
341.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
342.	Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
343.	Alfven: Symphony #4
344.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C Minor, D. 958
345.	Bruckner: Symphony #6
346.	Poulenc: Dialogues of the Carmelites
347.	Shostakovich: Symphony #7
348.	Debussy: Jeux
349.	Dutilleux: Piano Sonata
350.	Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #4
351.	Verdi: Rigoletto
352.	Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach
353.	Schubert: Symphony #5
354.	Sibelius: Symphony #2
355.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
356.	Górecki: String Quartet #2
357.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
358.	Sibelius: Kullervo
359.	Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain
360.	Schubert: Piano Sonata in A Minor (D. 789)
361.	Lindberg: Kraft
362.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37
363.	Bridge: The Sea
364.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
365.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
366.	Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
367.	Suk: Asrael Symphony
368.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
369.	Stravinsky: Symphony in C
370.	Bernstein: Chichester Psalms 
371.	Spohr: Octet 
372.	Wagner: Parsifal
373.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K.516
374.	Adams: Harmonium
375.	Mahler: Symphony #3
376.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
377.	Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
378.	Copland: Appalachian Spring
379.	Gubaidulina: Offertorium
380.	Coates: Symphony #1
381.	Dvorak: Symphony #8
382.	Schumann: Concertstuck in F major for Four Horns, Op. 86
383.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
384.	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
385.	Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden
386.	Charpentier: Te Deum
387.	MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel 
388.	Langgaard: Symphony #1
389.	Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
390.	Brahms: Double Concerto
391.	Franck: Symphony in D minor
392.	Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs
393.	Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
394.	Ligeti: Requiem
395.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K.478
396.	Faure: Pavane, Op. 50
397.	Zelenka: Missa dei Filii
398.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E Flat
399.	Debussy: Rapsodie for alto saxophone
400.	Saariaho: Graal Théâtre


----------



## science

401.	Honegger: Symphony #2
402.	Mondonville: Six Sonatas Op. 3
403.	Albéniz: Iberia
404.	Janácek: Glagolská Mše
405.	Britten: Les Illuminations
406.	Rameau: Dardanus 
407.	Silvestrov: Symphony #5
408.	Chopin: Etudes
409.	Josquin: Missa pange lingua
410.	Bach: Partita for Solo Violin #3 in E Major 
411.	Revueltas: Sensemayá 
412.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in Bb Major
413.	Haydn: String Quartet Op. 74/3 "Rider"
414.	Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
415.	Mahler: Symphony #7
416.	Berio: Epifanie 
417.	Haydn: String Quartet Op. 33/3 "Bird"
418.	Bruckner: Te Deum
419.	Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
420.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
421.	Brahms: 7 Fantasias, op. 116
422.	Hummel: Mandolin Concerto 
423.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
424.	Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
425.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
426.	Haydn: Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"
427.	Schnittke: Viola Concerto
428.	Gounod: Faust
429.	Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
430.	Xenakis: Pleiades
431.	Mahler: Songs of a Wayfarer
432.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ Hob.XX:2
433.	Hummel: Piano Quintet in E Flat, Op.87
434.	Copland: Rodeo
435.	Adès: Powder Her Face
436.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"
437.	Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
438.	Reich: Different Trains
439.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G Major, Op. 111
440.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
441.	Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Op.46
442.	Ravel: Piano Trio
443.	Berwald: Symphony #3 in C, "Singulière"
444.	Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
445.	Verdi: Aida
446.	Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans
447.	Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
448.	Szymanowski: Symphony #3 (Song of the Night)
449.	Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R.V. Troussova
450.	Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
451.	Grieg: Peer Gynt
452.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B Flat, Op. 60
453.	Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
454.	Ligeti: String Quartet #2 
455.	Griffes: Piano Sonata
456.	Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses, #1 in C Major ("Die 4 Weltalter")
457.	Byrd: Infelix Ego 
458.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
459.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin (Orchestral) 
460.	Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children: A Cycle of Songs on Texts by Federico García Lorca
461.	Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer
462.	Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, Op. 72
463.	Górecki: Kleines Requiem Für Eine Polka
464.	Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #5 in D Major
465.	Tavener: The Protecting Veil
466.	Hovhaness: Symphony no.2 "Mysterious Mountain"
467.	Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
468.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8
469.	Bax: Tintagel
470.	Lutoslawski: String Quartet
471.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D major, 'Pastoral'
472.	Penderecki: Symphony #1
473.	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande 
474.	Haydn: Symphony #96 in D Major
475.	Adams: Harmonielehre
476.	MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood
477.	Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
478.	Bellini: I Capuletti e i Montecchi
479.	Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
480.	Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 36, "Enigma" 
481.	Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor (BWV 1041)
482.	Britten: The Turn of the Screw
483.	Reich: Tehillim
484.	Castillon: Piano Concerto in D, Op. 12
485.	Janacek: Jenufa
486.	Brahms: Symphony #2
487.	Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement
488.	Copland: Billy the Kid
489.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
490.	Handel: Water Music
491.	Kancheli: Symphony #5
492.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4 in F minor, op.36
493.	Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
494.	Satie: Gymnopédies
495.	Wagner: Die Walküre
496.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
497.	Puccini: Turandot
498.	Puccini: Madame Butterfly
499.	Schumann: Symphonic Études, Op. 13
500.	Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
501.	Glass: Satyagraha
502.	Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges (Suite)
503.	Sibelius: Symphony #3
504.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
505.	Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
506.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
507.	Satie: Gnossiennes
508.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
509.	Berio: Sinfonia
510.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
511.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5
512.	Stockhausen: Stimmung 
513.	Wagner: Das Rheingold
514.	Wagner: Siegfried
515.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
516.	De Lalande: Te Deum
517.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
518.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
519.	Anonymous (fl. 16th c.): Coventry Carol
520.	Pärt: Fratres
521.	Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier
522.	Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
523.	Schoenberg: Erwartung
524.	Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
525.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice 
526.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
527.	Honegger: Symphony #3
528.	Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier 
529.	Bach: St. John Passion
530.	Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field
531.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata in A, Op 47 "Kreutzer"
532.	Janacek: String Quartet No. 1, "Kreutzer Sonata"
533.	Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen
534.	Stravinsky: Octet 
535.	Dvorak: Rusalka 
536.	Bach: Magnificat in D
537.	Mahler: Lieder aus "Des Knaben Wunderhorn"
538.	Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27 
539.	Haydn: String Quartet in G, Op. 77/1 "Lobkowitz #1"
540.	Ruggles: Sun-Treader
541.	Vaughan Williams: Sym. No. 5 in D - 36
542.	Strauss: Ein Heldenleben - 35 
543.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 34 
544.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, Op. 99
545.	Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks 
546.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
547.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B Minor, Op. 89
548.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 
549.	Chopin: Ballades 
550.	Kurtág: Játékok 
551.	Verdi: Requiem
552.	Penderecki: St. Luke's Passion
553.	Grechaninov: Symphony #5
554.	Harty: An Irish Symphony
555.	Adams: Naive & Sentimental Music
556.	Kodaly: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
557.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
558.	Schubert: Die schone Mullerin, D. 795
559.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
560.	Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss
561.	Respighi: Fountains of Rome
562.	Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
563.	Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
564.	Sibelius : Oceanides
565.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
566.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A Minor, Op. 85
567.	Mozart: Serenade in G major, K. 525, "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
568.	Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra
569.	Debussy: En Blanc et Noir
570.	Beethoven: Sym. No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
571.	Monteverdi: Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
572.	Haydn: The Seasons
573.	Delibes: Lakme
574.	Haydn: Sonata 'Un piccolo divertimento' Variations in F minor, Hob XVII:6
575.	Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
576.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
577.	Brahms: Rinaldo
578.	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4/Symphony #5
579.	Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, "Spring," K.387
580.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
581.	Bach: Cello Suite #6 in D major (BWV 1012) 
582.	Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 4, E flat, K. 495 
583.	Bach: Cantata BWV.147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
584.	Schumann: Symphony No. 4
585.	Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56, "Scottish"
586.	Rossini: The Barber of Seville
587.	Ligeti: Atmosphères 
588.	Handel: Solomon 
589.	Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola & Piano, Op. 147
590.	Bartok: Violin Concerto # 1
591.	Mozart: Serenade #10 "Gran Partita" K 361 
592.	Schumann: Symphony No. 2
593.	Glass: Music with Changing Parts 
594.	Hanson: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30, "Romantic"
595.	Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F Minor, Op. 73
596.	Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 
597.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
598.	Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
599.	Sibelius: Tapiola
600.	Hartmann J. P. E.: Vølvens spådom


----------



## science

601.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38
602.	Dvorak: Stabat Mater
603.	Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A Minor (op. 51/2)
604.	Janacek: Taras Bulba 
605.	Debussy: Children's Corner 
606.	Bax: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major 
607.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
608.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony 
609.	Wagner: Tannhauser
610.	Wagner: Lohengrin
611.	Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C
612.	Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage, Premiere Annee: Suisse
613.	Strauss II: An der schonen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
614.	Hausegger: Natursymphonie
615.	Haydn: Cello Concerto in C major
616.	Copland: Symphony No. 3
617.	Ravel: Sheherazade (1903) 
618.	Mercury / Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody 
619.	Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
620.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
621.	Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory
622.	Khachaturian: Gayaneh 
623.	Haydn: String Quartet in G, Op. 76/1
624.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48
625.	Ketelbey: In a Persian Market 
626.	Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar" 
627.	Carter: Symphonia - Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
628.	Poulenc: Sextet 
629.	Gilbert & Sullivan: The Mikado 
630.	Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
631.	Bruckner: Abendzauber
632.	Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36 
633.	Prokofiev: Scythian Suite 
634.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2
635.	Milhaud: Le boeuf sur le toit, Op. 58
636.	Korngold: Die Kathrin 
637.	Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 23
638.	Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 
639.	Bellini: Norma 
640.	Strauss II, Johann: Die Fledermaus 
641.	Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75
642.	Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor
643.	Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F 
644.	Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1
645.	Weber: Der Freischütz 
646.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
647.	Enescu: Oedipe 
648.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet "Retreat from Madrid"
649.	Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
650.	Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades
651.	Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
652.	Barber: String Quartet (incl. Adagio for Strings)
653.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
654.	Ravel: Miroirs
655.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
656.	Chin: Cello Concerto
657.	Mozart: Symphony #38, "Prague"
658.	Crumb: Black Angels 
659.	Martinu: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
660.	Massenet: Chérubin
661.	Respighi: Feste Romane
662.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
663.	Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite 
664.	W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 
665.	Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat, Op. 87
666.	Gesualdo: Sesto Libro di Madrigali
667.	Linley, Thomas (The Younger): A Lyric Ode on the Fairies, Aerial Beings and Witches of Shakespeare 
668.	R. Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20
669.	Purcell: King Arthur
670.	Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
671.	Strauss: Elektra 
672.	Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107, "Reformation" 
673.	Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118
674.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches 
675.	Berlioz: Requiem "Grande Messe des Morts," Op. 5 
676.	Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes"
677.	Janacek: String Quartet #2 Intimate Letters 
678.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt
679.	Suppe: "Light Cavalry" Overture
680.	Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 
681.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8
682.	Schumann: Symphony No. 3, "Rhenish"
683.	Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 14
684.	Chopin: Waltzes
685.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
686.	Rachmaninov: Preludes, Op' 23 & 32 (in all 24 keys)
687.	Bach: Cantata, BWV 51, "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
688.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11 
689.	Adams: Dharma at Big Sur 
690.	Martin: Ballade pour violoncelle et petit orchestre (1949)
691.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35 
692.	Marx: Piano concerto in E "Romantic" 
693.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, Op. 15
694.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
695.	Josquin des Prez: Missa "L'homme armé"
696.	Higdon: Violin Concerto 
697.	Telemann: Tafelmusik 
698.	Victoria: Missa pro defunctis 
699.	Shapey: String Quartet #6 
700.	Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a 
701.	Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "Devil's Trill"
702.	Bartok: Piano Concerto #2
703.	Dvorak: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22 
704.	Gombert: Magnificats
705.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K.459
706.	Holst: Suite No. 2 in F major, Op. 28, No. 2 (for military band) 
707.	Marais: Suite d'un goût étranger 
708.	Debussy: Reverie 
709.	Shostakovich: Twenty Four Preludes and Fugues, Op.87
710.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
711.	Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles 
712.	Bach: Cantata, BWV 106, "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit"
713.	Sessions: Second Sonata for Piano (1946)
714.	Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame 
715.	Dowland: Lachrimae
716.	Moeran: Violin Concerto
717.	Kreisler: Liebesleid 
718.	Paganini: 24 Caprices
719.	Rautavaara: Symphony #7 ("Angel of Light") 
720.	Milhaud: Saudades do Brazil
721.	Riley: In C
722.	Tippett: Symphony #4
723.	Pavlova: Symphony #6
724.	Piazzolla: Las estaciones porteñas
725.	Ramirez: Misa Criolla
726.	Daugherty: Fire and Blood
727.	Antheil: Jazz Symphony for Piano and Orchestra (1927)
728.	Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38, "Spring" 
729.	Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
730.	Barber: Overture to School for Scandal 
731.	Schutz: The Christmas Story 
732.	Praetorius, Terpsichore (1612)
733.	Roman: Drottningholm Music 
734.	Ries: Symphony #4 in F op.110 
735.	Martinu: Piano Quintet #2

So that's the list. I had to break it up because of limits on post length.


----------



## science

Here are the top works that are on one list but not the other. Sorry, I haven't marked which list the work is not on, so if you want to know you'll have to do a search. 

1.	Bach: Passacaglia & Fugue, BWV 582
2.	Schumann: Dichterliebe
3.	Bach: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
4.	Scarlatti: Sonatas #1-30
5.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet
6.	Ligeti: Horn Trio
7.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6
8.	Barber: Piano Concerto
9.	Boulez: Le marteau sans maitre
10.	Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timpani, Strings
11.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
12.	Liszt: Les Preludes
13.	Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
14.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12
15.	Norgard: Symphony #3
16.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
17.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
18.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
19.	Schumann: Cello Concerto
20.	Beethoven: String Quartet #9
21.	Mozart: Symphony #39
22.	Rossini: Stabat Mater
23.	Bartok: Sonata for 2 Pianos & Percussion
24.	Beethoven: String Quartet #8
25.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
26.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
27.	Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
28.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
29.	Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
30.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet
31.	Falla: Harpsichord Concerto
32.	Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
33.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3
34.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertanze
35.	Debussy: Cello Sonata
36.	Takemitsu: November Steps
37.	Bernstein: Symphony #2
38.	Chopin: Mazurkas
39.	Vaughan Williams: Job: A Masque for Dancing
40.	Copland: El Salon Mexico
41.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9
42.	Poulenc: Flute Sonata
43.	Schumann: Symphony #4
44.	Mahler: Ruckert Lieder
45.	Schumann: Carnaval
46.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15
47.	Messiaen: 20 Regards sur l'enfant Jesus
48.	Harrison: Piano Concerto
49.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio
50.	Schumann: Kreisleriana
51.	Schubert: An die Musik
52.	Hovhannes: Symphony #50 "Mt. St. Helens"
53.	Bach: Cantata #140 Wachet Auf
54.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
55.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
56.	Schumann, W: Violin Concerto 
57.	Elgar: Symphony #1
58.	Gliere: Symphony #3
59.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
60.	Boccherini: String Quintet, op. 11.5 (incl. the minuet)
61.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute & Harp
62.	Bach: Orchestral Suites (incl. "Air on the G string")
63.	Adams: Shaker Loops
64.	Nielsen: Aladdin Suite
65.	Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
66.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1
67.	Sibelius: Symphony #7
68.	Varese: Deserts
69.	Webern: String Quartet
70.	Debussy: Etudes for piano
71.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
72.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute (incl. "Bourrée in E minor")
73.	Carter: Piano Quintet
74.	Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches
75.	Walton: Symphony #1
76.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
77.	Franck: Variations Symphonique
78.	Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
79.	Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
80.	Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
81.	Haydn: Symphony #101 Clock 
82.	Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet, op. 10
83.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
84.	Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
85.	Elgar: Piano Quintet
86.	Villa-Lobos: Choros #8
87.	Schubert: String Quartet #13
88.	Sibelius: Finlandia
89.	Berg: 3 Orchestral Pieces
90.	Davies: Orknew Wedding, with Sunrise
91.	Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace
92.	Abel: The Drexel Manuscript
93.	Walton: Violin Concerto
94.	Beethoven: String Quartet #1
95.	Bach: Keyboard Partitas
96.	Dutilleux: Symphony #2
97.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
98.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig
99.	Medtner: Skazki
100.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
101.	Schubert: Notturno for piano trio
102.	Brahms: Nanie
103.	Rochberg: Concord Quartets
104.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2
105.	Suk: Fantastic Scherzo
106.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
107.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
108.	Schubert: Quarettsatz
109.	Duruflé: Prelude & Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
110.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
111.	Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
112.	Lutoslawski: Symphony #4
113.	Debussy: Images for piano
114.	Webern: Symphony
115.	Kurtag: Kafka Fragments
116.	Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra
117.	Vivaldi: Gloria
118.	Xenakis: Mists
119.	Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola & Orchestra "Mourned by the Wind"
120.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
121.	Glazunov: Symphony #5
122.	Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata
123.	Messiaen: Des Canyons aux etoiles
124.	Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto
125.	Paderewski: Piano Concerto
126.	Stravinsky: Les Noces
127.	Strauss, J.: Kaiser-Waltzer
128.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
129.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
130.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
131.	Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
132.	Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2
133.	Rachmaninoff: Vespers
134.	Lutoslawski: Musique Funèbre
135.	Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
136.	Schnittke: String Quartet #2
137.	Dvorak: Romantic Pieces
138.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
139.	Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto
140.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2
141.	Reich: Drumming
142.	Berg: Piano Sonata
143.	Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
144.	Alfven: Symphony #4
145.	Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
146.	Poulenc: Dialogues of the Carmelites
147.	Shostakovich: Symphony #7
148.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
149.	Dutilleux: Piano Sonata
150.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie
151.	Stravinsky: Concerto "Dumbarton Oaks"
152.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
153.	Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach
154.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K 583
155.	Schubert: Symphony #5
156.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
157.	Gorecki: String Quartet #2
158.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
159.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2
160.	Bruckner: Symphony #3
161.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1
162.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #14, D 784
163.	Lindberg: Kraft
164.	Alkan: 12 Etudes in all the minor Keys
165.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
166.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
167.	Bridge: The Sea
168.	Janacek: Mladi
169.	Copland: Rodeo
170.	Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
171.	Brian: Symphony #1 Gothic
172.	Beach: Piano Concerto
173.	Stravinsky: Symphony in C
174.	Poulenc: Gloria
175.	Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
176.	Spohr: Octet
177.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
178.	Berg: Lyric Suite
179.	Adams: Harmonium
180.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
181.	Penderecki: Symphony #7
182.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
183.	Gubaidulina: Offertorium
184.	Coates: Symphony #1
185.	Schumann: Concertstücke for 4 horns
186.	Bartok: Sonatina
187.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
188.	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1
189.	Weill: The 7 Deadly Sins
190.	Bach: English Suites
191.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
192.	Langgaard: Symphony #1
193.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
194.	Berwald: Violin Concerto
195.	Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs
196.	Stockhausen: Gesang der Junglinge
197.	Busoni: Piano Concerto #1
198.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2
199.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
200.	Faure: Pavane, op. 50
201.	Zelenka: Missa del Filii
202.	Debussy: Rapsodie for Alto Saxophone
203.	Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
204.	Saariaho: Graal Theatre
205.	Honegger: Symphony #2
206.	Bruch: Kil Nidre
207.	Mondonville: 6 Sonatas, op. 3
208.	Vivaldi: L'Estro armonico
209.	Britten: Les Illuminations
210.	Sibelius: Symphony #1
211.	Rameau: Dardanus
212.	Handel: Dixit Dominus
213.	Silvestrov: Symphony #5
214.	Mozart: Symphony #29
215.	Revueltas: Sensemaya
216.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
217.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for piano & winds
218.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
219.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74
220.	Locatelli: L'arte del violin
221.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052
222.	Berio: Epifanie
223.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody
224.	Glass: Music in 12 Parts
225.	Liszt: Christus
226.	Schumann, C: Piano Trio
227.	Hummel: Mandolin Concerto
228.	Duruflé: Requiem
229.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
230.	Stravinsky: Mass
231.	Haydn: Symphony #92 Oxford
232.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
233.	Schnittke: Viola Concerto
234.	Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
235.	Xenakis: Pleiades
236.	Hummel: Piano Quintet, op. 87
237.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64
238.	Ades: Powder her Face
239.	Mozart: Symphony #35 Haffner
240.	Brahms: String Quintet #2
241.	Bach: French Suites
242.	Glass: Akhnaten
243.	Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
244.	Berwald: Symphony #3
245.	Messiaen: La Nativite du Seigneur
246.	Vivaldi: Judith Triumphans
247.	Thomson: String Quartet #2
248.	Szymanowski: Symphony #3
249.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
250.	Kurtag: Messages of the Late Misss R. V. Troussova


----------



## science

251.	Haydn: Symphony #88
252.	Bach: Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668
253.	Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice
254.	Mahler: Symphony #10
255.	Stravinsky: Violin Concerto 
256.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2
257.	Ligeti: String Quartet #2
258.	Haydn: Symphony #94 Surprise
259.	Griffes: Piano Sonata
260.	Byrd: The Great Service
261.	Dittersdorf: 6 Symphonies after Ovids Metamorphoses
262.	Walton: Viola Concerto
263.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
264.	Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
265.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
266.	Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer
267.	Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar, op. 72
268.	Gorecki: Kleines Requiem fur Eine Polka
269.	Reich: Desert Music
270.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
271.	Tavener: The Protecting Veil
272.	Tavener: Song for Athene
273.	Hovhaness: Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountains"
274.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
275.	Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
276.	Nielsen: Symphony #4
277.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8
278.	Lutoslawski: String Quartet
279.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15
280.	Penderecki: Symphony #1
281.	Haydn: Symphony #96
282.	Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
283.	MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood
284.	Verdi: Falstaff
285.	Part: Te Deum
286.	Bellini: I Capuletti e I Montecchi
287.	Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
288.	Debussy: Flute, Viola, Harp Sonata
289.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
290.	Britten: The Turn of the Screw
291.	Rott: Symphony in E
292.	Reich: Tehillim
293.	Castillon: Piano Concerto in D
294.	Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
295.	Janacek: Jenufa
296.	Bizet: Symphony in C
297.	Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement
298.	Copland: Billy the Kid
299.	Sibelius: Symphony #4
300.	Kancheli: Symphony #5
301.	Cage: In a Landscape
302.	Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
303.	Handel: Israel in Egypt
304.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
305.	Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
306.	Glass: Satyagraha
307.	Prokofiev: Love for 3 Oranges
308.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne 
309.	Sibelius: Symphony #3
310.	Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
311.	Machaut: Le Voir Dit
312.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
313.	Satie: Gnossiennes 
314.	Dutilleux: Metaboles
315.	Faure: Elegie for cello & orchestra
316.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
317.	Lully: Atys
318.	Stockhausen: Stimmung
319.	Wagner: Siegfried
320.	Liszt: A Faust Symphony
321.	Schubert: Ellens Gesang III, D 839
322.	De Lalande: Te Deum
323.	Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
324.	Bach: Cantata #147 (incl. "Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring")
325.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2
326.	Britten: Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
327.	Anonymous: Coventry Carol
328.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
329.	Mendelssohn: Elijah
330.	Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
331.	Schoenberg: Erwatung
332.	Biber: Requiem
333.	Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
334.	Webern: Passacaglia
335.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1
336.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
337.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
338.	Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field
339.	Brahms: Serenade #1
340.	Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
341.	Mozart: Symphony #25
342.	Janacek: Cunning Little Vixen
343.	Josquin: Motet "De profundis clamavi"
344.	Stravinsky: Octet
345.	Debussy: Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra
346.	Dvorak: Rusalka
347.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1
348.	Mahler: Lieder aus "Des Knaben Wunderhorn"
349.	Martinu: Double Concerto
350.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
351.	Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
352.	Ruggles: Sun-Treader
353.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2
354.	Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
355.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13
356.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 Pathetique 
357.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2
358.	Kurtag: Jatekok
359.	Grechaninov: Symphony #5
360.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
361.	Harty: An Irish Symphony
362.	Adams: Naïve & Sentimental Music
363.	Kodaly: Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello
364.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
365.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
366.	Bernstein: West Side Story
367.	Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss
368.	Bach: Preludes & Fugues for Organ
369.	Debussy: Estampes
370.	Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
371.	Sibelius: Oceanides
372.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 Sun
373.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #2
374.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
375.	Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra
376.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
377.	Debussy: En blanc et noir
378.	Monteverdi: Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
379.	Schoenberg: 5 Pieces for Orchestra
380.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 Tempest
381.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2
382.	Haydn: Andante con variationi "Un piccolo divertimento"
383.	Brahms: Rinaldo
384.	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #4 / Symphony #5
385.	Bartok: Piano Quintet
386.	Schoenberg: Gurelieder
387.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
388.	Mozart: Horn Concerto #4
389.	Delius: Sea Drift
390.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
391.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica
392.	Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
393.	Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
394.	Bartok: Violin Concerto #1
395.	Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
396.	Glass: Music with Changing Parts
397.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben
398.	Hanson: Symphony #2
399.	Liszt: Transcendental Études
400.	Prokofiev: String Quartet #2
401.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
402.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
403.	Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
404.	Grieg: Holberg Suite
405.	Hartmann: Volvens spadom
406.	Janacek: Taras Bulba
407.	Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto
408.	Bax: Symphony #1
409.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5
410.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
411.	Bartok: The Wooden Peace
412.	Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C
413.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 "Fandango"
414.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto
415.	Hausegger: Natursymphonie
416.	Bach: Cantata #80 Ein feste burg ist unser Gott
417.	Zelenka: Missa votiva
418.	Copland: Symphony #3
419.	Nielsen: Helios Overture
420.	Mozart: Serenade #9 Posthorn
421.	Mercury-Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody
422.	Hovhaness: Prayer of St. Gregory
423.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
424.	Ketelby: In a Persian Market
425.	Shostakovich: Symphony #13 Babi Yar
426.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
427.	Carter: Symphonia - Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
428.	Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
429.	Poulenc: Sextet
430.	Gilbert & Sullivan: The Mikado
431.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
432.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
433.	Bruckner: Abendzauber
434.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
435.	Beethoven: Symphony #2
436.	Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
437.	Dvorak: Polednice
438.	Milhaud: Le boeuf sur le toit, op. 58
439.	Bartok: String Quartet #3
440.	Korngold: Die Kathrin
441.	Brahms: 4 Ernste Gesänge (Serious Songs)
442.	Beethoven: Symphony #1
443.	Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
444.	Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
445.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye 
446.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1
447.	Gershwin: Piano Concerto
448.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
449.	Xenakis: Metastasis
450.	Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
451.	Berg: Lulu
452.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 "Retreat from Madrid"
453.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume
454.	Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (Queen of Spades)
455.	Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
456.	Cage: Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano
457.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
458.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet & Orchestra
459.	Suppé: Light Cavalry Overture
460.	Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
461.	Chin: Cello Concerto
462.	Strauss, R: 4 Songs, op. 27
463.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 
464.	Martinu: Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
465.	Massenet: Cherubin
466.	Schubert: Fantasia for violin & piano, D 934
467.	Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
468.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
469.	Schumann, W: Symphony #3
470.	Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
471.	Linley: A Lyric Ode on the Faireies, Aerial Beings, and Witches of Shakespeare
472.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
473.	Sibelius: Symphony #6
474.	Strauss, R.: Don Juan
475.	Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
476.	Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations
477.	Strauss, R: Elektra
478.	Ives: 3 Places in New England
479.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 Reformation
480.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
481.	Part: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
482.	Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes"
483.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano & Winds
484.	Prokofiev: Cinderella
485.	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos
486.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
487.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8
488.	Beethoven: Egmont
489.	Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
490.	Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2
491.	Bach: Italian Concerto
492.	Chopin: Waltzes
493.	Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
494.	Martin: Ballade pour violoncelle et petit orchestre (1949)
495.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
496.	Marx: Piano Concerto in E "Romantic"
497.	Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
498.	Higdon: Violin Concerto
499.	Shapey: String Quartet #6
500.	Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, op. 23a
501.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K 459
502.	Holst: Suite #2 in F, op. 28.2
503.	Marais: Suite d'un goût étranger
504.	Debussy: Reverie
505.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
506.	Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
507.	Bach: Cantata #106 Gottes Zeit ist die allerbest Zeit
508.	Sessions: Second Sonata for Piano 
509.	Moeran: Violin Concerto
510.	Kreisler: Liebesleid
511.	Rautavaara: Symphony #7 Angel of Light
512.	Milhaud: Saudades do Brazil
513.	Tippett: Symphony #4
514.	Pavlova: Symphony #6
515.	Ramirez: Misa Criolla
516.	Daugherty: Fire and Blood
517.	Antheil: Jazz Symphony for Piano & Orchestra
518.	Schumann: Symphony #1
519.	Part: Spiegel im Spiegel
520.	Barber: Overture to School for Scandal
521.	Praetorius: Terpsichore


----------

